# Making Clean Ties Dirty



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

I've painted all of my Code 332 Aristo track a dark rust brown, and it looks more realistic, but the ties don't: they are bright black, even after a year in the garden. Any suggestions on a wash of some kind that would make them (and the ballast) faded, dingy, and grungy as the ties on the SP line I drive by every day?
Thanks,
RB Whale


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RB 

Why not just mix up some muddy water and pour it over the track and ballast. You can play with the consistency of dirt to water. Too thick and it;ll set on top the balast. Too thin and it will wash right away. 
Sure you'll have to clean the top of the rail off but that should be easy enough. 

Randy


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

That's an interesting suggestion, but I was thinking more along the lines of the faded look the ties get sitting in the sun for decades. I dunno if mud would give the right color, or longevity. Maybe some portland cement well diluted would give a greyish brown color and some stick-to-it-ness. What do you think?

RB Whale


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just mist a medium brown over the track from the top with a spraycan. Wipe the railtops clean. When dry rub some plain old sifted dirt on them, a lighter color is best.


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for that suggestion. I'll try it as soon as the rain stops.


----------

